# A dilemma



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Hmmm.... DD is getting paid to take care of DGM each month. I figured it out with the help of mother net that I need to take out 250.00 per month for taxes plus I need to pay an additional 83.00 as an employer. Of course DD then says that if I go with the employee route I will get all kinds of stuff I have to take care off like workers comp etc.

Says she should go as self employed contract worker with a 10-99 instead. Any historical knowledge out there that would help me.???? TIA sis


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It varies by state. If you go the employer route, the key point is to keep up with the Federal requirements. Generally, if you have fewer than 15 employees, there is slack on a lot of regulations but you will still have matching and unemployment insurance costs. Going the self-employed route will eliminate some costs but may incur others. If it is short term and/or she has no intent on continuing after DGM passes, then employment makes sense. If, OTOH, she develops an interest in doing this for a living or co-coordinating others, setting up an LLC or corp could be a good start on that.

Considering the potential monies involved and regulatory issues, a CPA visit by the two of you is in order, as well as contacting any state agencies that oversee elder care and then _possibly_ a lawyer.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for your input, we shall seek advise of a professional as you suggest.


----------

